# Visit my new bottle cleaning site



## T (Nov 14, 2008)

Folks this is my first post, looks like this is the right place to be if you like bottles or want to know anything about them. I have enjoyed reading all the post for the short time I have been a member. I have just got a website of before and after pictures before anybody who needs any bottles cleaned. I enjoy cleaning bout as much as collecting them. Please visit @ www.gunnellsbottlecleaning.com

 Thanks,
 Glenn


----------



## wedigforyou (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice job. I love the Philly squatty.  Do you really tumble those ACL sodas and Pyro dairies?  Good work.


----------



## T (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks wedig,  yes i run them in the machine but not with the same stuff i use on the old bottles,it took many months to find out what wood clean them,many hours lost sleep,give up one time, then tried again,got it bout as close as i can get it for now,i am always looking to make it faster & better,but if you dont watch it you will get burnt out, sometimes best to stick with what you got,


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 16, 2008)

You might want to reduce the photo sizes on your website some. Looked like some were 500K files which is huge.  If you get much traffic you are going to burn bandwidth fast. You can make thumb nails if you want to link to the bigger detailed photos.
 Just passing on info from my trials and errors[]


----------



## farmgal (Nov 17, 2008)

I think many folks don't understand that some poor country folks can't get anything but slooooooooooooow dial up and big pictures time out so we can't see them. Sure annoys me when I love seeing everyones pictures. farmgal..


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 17, 2008)

yes, that;s another good reason. People with dial up will give up quickly on your site when none of the photos show up for them. There are lots of people still using dial-up.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 17, 2008)

Right and not all by choice...LOL!!


----------



## T (Nov 17, 2008)

sorry folks bout the big pictures,a friend of my daughter set the site up for me,she is not a pro.did it as a favor,i saw when they got it done they was to big,going to see if she can tune them up a bit,


----------



## T (Mar 15, 2009)

got a few pictures back on today,oldest daughter did the best she can do for now, hope these dont take as long as before to load up,          thanks, glenn gunnellsbottlecleaning.com


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Glenn,
 I am personally not a giant fan of cleaning, especially over-cleaning. Don't get me wrong, I clean off the dirt. However, I love the original luster and patena of a found bottle. I do understand that I am in the minority here. However, if one is going to work on a bottle, I have always believed that the minimum amount of glass should be removed. That care should be taken to preserve the glasses original manufacturing markings. That's what I notcied about your site. Here's a quote from you;

When you get your bottle back I want it to be as good as I can get it without overcleaning it outside.  There is a point on some bottles when you have to stop cleaning as not to overclean it outside.

So, I just wanted to thank you for for philosphy of preserveing the original character of the bottles you work on. Nice job!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh. One last thing. Your before and after pictures are stunning! Very nice work especially on those acls.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 16, 2009)

I am going to have to agree with B.B.B I like my dug bottle to have a little old (life) left on them.I never had a bottle tumbled,I might try one or two in the future,But for now I like um semi gritty [] I was thinking of making up a display of  just (un cleaned bottles)  fresh dug from the pit to the shelf.Just dust the big chunks off and stick them on the shelf.I don't think my wife would like that idea much,thats why I might  do it hahaha.

  PS.I am not knocking your site,very good job on what you do.


----------



## T (Mar 16, 2009)

folks,had a member that wanted to know prices for cleaning
 $20, 4 inch tube bottles 
 $25, 5 inch tube bottles
 $30, 6 inch tube bottles
 $45, 8 inch tube bottles
 add 5 dollars for any square bottles 
    Thanks Glenn


----------



## T (Jun 30, 2009)

folks, put a few before and after pictures on site , one i done with weedeater line outside for 5 days using alum, oxide , the inside was cut and polished, i tried weedeater line a few years ago and still use it just to knock the smell off, thanks glenn


----------



## suzanne (Jul 26, 2009)

You do a very good job.  How do you keep the printing from wearing off the pop bottles?


----------



## potstone (Jul 26, 2009)

You do nice work. I'm impressed how you clean the 
 printed bottles without loss of the print. Greg


----------



## acls (Jul 26, 2009)

How much do you charge for ACLs?  I have a very rare and valuable ACL bottle with nice labels but terribly etched/stained glass.  I wouldn't want to hurt the labels (nicks, scratches, paint loss).  Is this possible?


----------



## justanolddigger (Jul 26, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: suzanne
> 
> You do a very good job.  How do you keep the printing from wearing off the pop bottles?


 Why don't you offer him some financial incentive for his expertise. I sure didn't see you give away any information for free, people had to buy your book of secrets. Very hypocritical!!


----------



## suzanne (Jul 27, 2009)

if you want free, get on blobbottle bobs site.  he has some good practical advice.  he doesn't tell you how to fix
 the really tough stuff though.  I don't know if he really doesn't know how or if he is just pretending.  I think maybe
  he is pretending.  If i could tell you in a few paragraphs how i fix bottles i would tell you free.  But, pardon the french;
 I've got a--load of tips that really work.  It took 15  -  8 by 11 sheets single spaced in small print to get it all.  and
 i don't want to get on and tell somebody a little bit about something out of context and then they have problems.  I
 tried to cover all the bases.  The book has a money back gaurantee if the purchaser finds it not to be useful.  
 No one has ever asked for their money back.  But I don't want to talk about my silly issues.  I am curious about
 Mr. T's work, even though I will never be tumbling bottles.


----------



## T D (Jul 28, 2009)

I used to have hair...pulled it out[8D]


----------



## T (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks suzanne, that makes me feel good coming from a famous author, writer, cleaner like yourself,as far as the printing not rubbing off i just get lucky sometimes, i have had a couple to come off , they had laid out in the weather and made the paint soft.   

 thanks greg, took a long time to find out what would help the painted bottles,always looking to make it better and faster. 

 acls, most painted bottles is 20 dollars inside & out,if it has to go in a 5 inch or bigger tube then its more, price list a few spaces back, i have never had trouble with cleaning painted bottles getting nicks, scratches,but yours might be the first, if it has a weak place in the label , or some kind of bubble in it , it might nick the paint off, i will be glad to do it for you, but if i had a rare & high dollar painted bottle i would not chance it, better to have a stained bottle than a clean slick bottle , dont do much good to clean just the inside of a painted bottle if the outside is stained ,  
 thanks glenn


----------



## acls (Jul 29, 2009)

Have you been able to reomove sickness from the outside glass of an ACL bottle without damging the ACL?  If so I may want to give this a chance.


----------



## T (Jul 30, 2009)

acls, yes i have had good luck with the outside, if it dont take it all off it might help it, if it has a soft cheap painted label no use to chance it , if it has a good baked on label that is a plus, i did some kind of rare painted label 7 up for james ayres that had hard crusty white stain all over it ,almost ever speck came off , but it took 9 days and did not hurt the label, i did a 12 ounce pl rc 15 days that was very bad took almost all off , i am not trying to talk you into cleaning it , just want you to be sure , i have done hundreds of painted labels and  dont think to much bout it , but i would hate to make the call and tell you your bottle didnt do to good,  just think bout it no hurry ,but if it has stain outside it has laid out in the water sometime, thanks glenn


----------



## suzanne (Dec 23, 2009)

You do a great job.  I was wondering, tumbling people are always talking about cutting and polishing, and I was wondering what distinguishes a bottle that needs to be polished from one that needs to be cut?  And is there any way to protect embossing so it doesn't wear off.  I don't tumble bottles but I would like to know more about it.  Thank you.


----------



## T (Dec 25, 2009)

suzanne, any bottle that has stain on the inside or outside will need to be  cut with some type cutter to get the stain off, in some cases some bottles that have a very lite haze  on the outside might polish off , you have more weight and action on the outside of the bottle, most time polish will not take stain off the inside , if you have one or two lite spots of stain on the inside and just try to polish it out it will look worst after you are done, it will shine the bottle up and make the stain show up worst ,just like washing a black car and missing spots, if you try to polish stains off on the outside you have a good chance of wearing down the letters , cleaning bottles is just like body shop work , you just have to no what grit of cutter and  polish to use and how long to use it, as far as putting something on a bottle to keep from cutting the letters down, i dont no of a good  way, most time there will be stain around the letters, if you are going to just polish a bottle outside it wont hurt the letters much at all if you dont over do it, if i was going to try something i would get rubber spray in the can and tape out around the letters and let it dry real good , when your done get  crc brake clean in the green can to take the rubber coating off, if you do this your copper will not slide good over the bottle , might get a bad job, as many things as you have talked bout on here and as much heat as you have took and you still going , you should build you a machine and give it a try , you might just come up with the rite stuff, thanks glenn


----------



## suzanne (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you.  A lot of people don't seem to realize that it is actually a lot like auto body work.  It's not like you can buy something at the super-market that will get rid of mineral deposits. I really like the way your bottles come out because they look sparkly, not slick like window panes.


----------

